# VACUUM CONSORTIUM



## JMAA (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIuOWL_8Mx0
It's something made by the Vacuum Consortium channel on YouTube, which really is weird anyway. It's supposed to reprogram minds of humans.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

Wtf was that shit?
No.
Go away.
Please.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 9, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Wtf was that shit?
> No.
> Go away.
> Please.



Don't blame me.


----------

